# integrated curriculum, pbl, module?



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

the topic says it i want to know what exactly are these terms, how are they used in medical study, is it helpful and which colleges have them!


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Some colleges have it and gradually more of them are adapting it.

In the previous years the normal curriculum was divided into anatomy, physiology, biochemistry, pathology, pharmacology, etc. One the subject was passed, it wasn't taught again. 
Now in the new integrated curriculum...it is divided into modules. Each module consist of a topic, such as, musculoskeletal system, cardiovascular system, nervous system, etc. It consist of the all the subjects pertaining to each system. For example, for the cardiovascular system module, you learn its anatomy, physiology, pharmacology, biochemistry, pathology, and its clinical aspects. This allows better understanding for all subjects.
In this system, the students are guided to learn themselves, although there are lectures, but usually consist more of small group discussions, skill labs, and problem solving sessions.

There is a test after each module comprising of an MCQ/BCQ paper and an OSPE (objective structured practical examination) paper. At the end there is a final examination and the student will be examined in all modules that have been taught.

PBL (problem based learning) is discussing problem which is close to real life situation and determining the cause of the problem, history, cure, etc.

I'm not fully sure exactly if all colleges have it now...but from what I know, Aga khan, Dow, RMC, Shifa, IIMC, RIU.


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

thanks alot!!


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

wasaykhan713 said:


> Some colleges have it and gradually more of them are adapting it.
> 
> In the previous years the normal curriculum was divided into anatomy, physiology, biochemistry, pathology, pharmacology, etc. One the subject was passed, it wasn't taught again.
> Now in the new integrated curriculum...it is divided into modules. Each module consist of a topic, such as, musculoskeletal system, cardiovascular system, nervous system, etc. It consist of the all the subjects pertaining to each system. For example, for the cardiovascular system module, you learn its anatomy, physiology, pharmacology, biochemistry, pathology, and its clinical aspects. This allows better understanding for all subjects.
> ...


Very nice post#yes .


----------



## Salman Habib (Oct 5, 2010)

wasaykhan713 said:


> Some colleges have it and gradually more of them are adapting it.
> 
> In the previous years the normal curriculum was divided into anatomy, physiology, biochemistry, pathology, pharmacology, etc. One the subject was passed, it wasn't taught again.
> Now in the new integrated curriculum...it is divided into modules. Each module consist of a topic, such as, musculoskeletal system, cardiovascular system, nervous system, etc. It consist of the all the subjects pertaining to each system. For example, for the cardiovascular system module, you learn its anatomy, physiology, pharmacology, biochemistry, pathology, and its clinical aspects. This allows better understanding for all subjects.
> ...


i want to know about the foundation module??? i heard this is what we start with so what is it and what does one study in it and duration??


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

The foundation module last about 3-4 weeks at most. It's pretty much a review of pre-medical/inter years, and somewhat highschool years. It's just an overview of the basics of the human body, comprising of general anatomy, chemistry, and things. It's primarily a session of making a concept before you actually start the real stuff.


----------

